# New to jigging



## Aftco2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

Recently purchased a stella 10000 and a trevala jigging rod to start jigging on the east coast. Not targeting anything too big so i purchased 65# power pro braided line. Then i figured i would go ahead and buy the 60# wind on leader that shimano makes. I then purchased some baro power swivels and some split rings. I also purchased some jigs. All sizes 3.5oz up to 14oz. Now i just need to know how to connect the leader to the line (bimimi twist im guessing) then hooking the swivel to the split ring with a crimp then connecting the jig. Is the correct way if not im just looking to be headed in the right direction.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Go to http://www.360tuna.com/, you'll find out everything you need to know especially if your on the east coast. Lots of valuable knowledge there.

Good Luck......


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Also read this thread, it's on the same site just a little hard to find.......

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f68/intro-jigging-gman-reference-beginers-4449/


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

good advice from Roger. #60 its the Mecca of Jiggers , some a bit to the fanatic extremist.
One thing i will point out its that the reel you have chosen its a more suitable reel for casting or popping baits due to the high ratio.
Jigging reels are more of torque VS retrieve , thus 4.9 ratios are ideal


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Roger said:


> Also read this thread, it's on the same site just a little hard to find.......
> 
> http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f68/intro-jigging-gman-reference-beginers-4449/


x2 its a great thread to read, beginner or not.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome link thanks!!!


----------

